# New Clutch Hypo RF Siblings'



## N2TORTS (Apr 10, 2016)

All from the same clutch 4 for 4 ........


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Apr 10, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Onidara (Apr 10, 2016)

Jeff wow the second hypo the colors on the head look awesome, the way the colors are there likes it look like war paint or something!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 10, 2016)

Onidara said:


> Jeff wow the second hypo the colors on the head look awesome, the way the colors are there likes it look like war paint or something!


Yes it does ......
I have another one hatch out , from a different clutch your going to dig too! ...


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 11, 2016)

Onidara said:


> Jeff wow the second hypo the colors on the head look awesome, the way the colors are there likes it look like war paint or something!



I agree number 2 is beautiful.


----------



## annabell.the.sulcata (Apr 11, 2016)

They are so cute and BEAUTIFUL


----------



## cdmay (Apr 12, 2016)

Those are very pretty JD, really pretty. Are they Venezuelan X Suriname? Or unknown X Suriname?


----------



## Onidara (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff I showed Sarah number 2 and she said that's one of the best she has seen yet


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 12, 2016)

cdmay said:


> Those are very pretty JD, really pretty. Are they Venezuelan X Suriname? Or unknown X Suriname?


Northern x Northern


----------



## cdmay (Apr 12, 2016)

N2TORTS said:


> Northern x Northern


 Nothing more specific?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 12, 2016)

Carl it is from the same 2 parents who produce 50% (at current) of the hypos at the Cove'. The others come from the same father different mother.
Male






Female












The other adult female has even a lighter head .....







*Thus far we have seen three distinct color phases found in a multi clutches from the same two Hypo Females x Our Hypo Male. 
The phases are white/orange, lavender / purple and golden spotted . Most likely a result in a combination of T+ albino and Hypermelanistic and or 
Anerythristic / Axanthic gene coding. Every new hatchling is a surprise in itself. 
Deffinitly ONE- OF - A KIND- REDFOOTS*


----------



## cdmay (Apr 13, 2016)

Yep, I would agree that there is more going on than a simple hypomelanistic mutation. Those lavender hued neonates are clearly not the same as these more recent hypos.
Strange but interesting.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 13, 2016)

cdmay said:


> Yep, I would agree that there is more going on than a simple hypomelanistic mutation. Those lavender hued neonates are clearly not the same as these more recent hypos.
> Strange but interesting.


Getting ready to post another "strange one" ... For myself I think they are very neat to say the least and unlike any project I have yet to be seen in the tortoise/redfoot hobby.


----------

